# Preparing a rabbit skin



## mystang89 (Jul 21, 2012)

I wasn't sure if this needed to be in the meat section or this one so I chose here.  I'm new to preparing skins.  I have rabbits that I breed for meat.  When I skin them the skin is generally in good shape so I was wanting to use the skins for a blanket or something, (yes, lots of skins.)  Anyway, I don't know what to do after I skin the rabbit.  Do I cure the pelt?  Do I tan the pelt?  Does the pelt need to be made into leather first?  Is curing and tanning the same thing?  Is this even the right place to ask these questions?  If anyone has any information that would help I would appreciate it.


----------



## DianeS (Jul 22, 2012)

Here you go: http://www.motherearthnews.com/Modern-Homesteading/1983-01-01/How-To-Tan-Rabbit-Hides.aspx 

I haven't done it yet (all of my skins are still in the freezer), but this is the page several people directed me to last year when I asked the same questions. (There are 8 pages in this series, be sure to page through them all and don't just stop at that first one.) Have fun!


----------



## mystang89 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Diane, theres alot of info there that I didn't know and really helped.  While I was looking up info I saw that one of the problems with rabbit fur blankets, coats, hats etc is shedding.  I thought I read somewhere that there was something you could buy that would help the fur to remain in the leather.  I don't know if this was during the tanning process or after or if it really even exists but has anyone heard of anything like this?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 22, 2012)

*Cool link! I have some in my freezer that I have been saving up.... I want to make a bedspread! *


----------



## PinkFox (Jul 24, 2012)

in the process of starting to save hides to turn into a blanket too....oh so excited! lol.


----------



## mystang89 (Jul 24, 2012)

I found another good link as well.  It looks like there isn't any actual tanning being done in the motherearth link.  Seems like its being pickled but as you all know, I am no expert at all so I could be completely wrong.
http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php/topic,56668.0.html
It is probably the one I will be mainly going by.
On the topic though...How are you all curing your pelts in the freezer?  Did you just salt them and let them dry then freeze them or some other way?


----------



## lastfling (Jul 25, 2012)

The Taxi.net link to Amy's tanning instructions are top notch.  In addition, she is an excellent Taxidermist having won national acclaim in competition.  A lot of the instructions I've seen on here are pickles and not true tans.  What Amy's instructions will provide is a tanned hide.  The tanning is for taxidermy purposes and not garment type tanning, so an extra  step of breaking the hide to soften them would need to added at the end of the tanning process as the hide dries.  As thin skinned as rabbits are though, that shouldn't be a problem as it might be with a thicker hide such as a deer, etc.  In addition, a rabbit hide would not require shaving to thin the hide.


----------

